

How to do Research (a student guide) - ananthrk
http://www.nonoscience.info/2008/02/27/how-to-do-research/#more-216

======
yagiz
"How to do Research At the MIT AI Lab" is another nice resource:
[http://www.cs.indiana.edu/mit.research.how.to/mit.research.h...](http://www.cs.indiana.edu/mit.research.how.to/mit.research.how.to.html)

I remember finding the parts not specific to the AI Lab applicable to my
(academic) research.

